# halloween blues 2015.....



## CARLOSCHAPA (Jul 11, 2014)

well...........we have a huge party every year at the house, full blown haunted house, tons of people show up, the news and newspapers attend every year, etc....
Now the wife wants to sell the house and i was told not to do a party this year.....
what the hell???????
someone help me


----------

